# Scare Factory show



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

If no one has posted this yet .... scarefactory has a show on sunday nights. I had no idea and I was talking to David and he asked if I seen his show... what show, D'OH!
http://www.history.com/minisite.do?content_type=mini_home&mini_id=58838


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's awesome!
Thanks for sharing!
.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I can't wait to see this


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I watched all the previews and the full length episode. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

It was a great show... Although, watching them burn those corpses with those arrows made me feel sick.
Those are several hundred dollar props!
Just shows how much money that have.
Heh.
.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

More along the lines of shows how much money the TV show budget has.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I was watching the show last night. What a cool place to work.
While watching the show check out all the props in the back ground.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

These guys rock da socks! I'd love to be in their shoes - if I could do it all over again and choose that career path. If I could make the kinda money doing props that I do in IT I'd drop IT in a heartbeat. 

-TM


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah i have seen it actually my husband of all people turned me onto it.


----------

